# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zdrętwiałe palce u lewej ręki

## agatale

Witam serdecznie.Gdzieś od pół roku mam zdrętwiałe dwa palce serdeczny i mały oraz pół ręki wzdłuż aż do nadgarstka.Chciała bym się dowiedzieć jaka może być tego przyczyna?Moja mama miała kiedyś zespół cieśni nadgarstka i pomyślałam że to może to samo?

----------


## Krzysztof

Problem może wynikać z ucisku na nerw łokciowy. Przyczyną może być jak najbardziej powoli rozpoczynający się zespół cieśni nadgarstka, a także ucisk na nerw, np. związany z pracą przy komputerze. Uczucie drętwienia może być również związane z niedoborem magnezu lub witamin z grupy B oraz z wieloma chorobami neurologicznymi, jeśli jednak objawy dotyczą jedynie 2 palców, najbardziej prawdopodobny jest ucisk. Pozdrawiam

----------


## agatale

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Rzeczywiście może coś w tym jest bo bardzo często siedzę na komputerze i lewy łokieć opiera się o stół i często czuję w łokciu ból.Co w takiej sytuacji mogę zrobić?Unikać kładzenia łokcia na stole?Co robić żeby przeszło?

----------


## Krzysztof

Proponuję zadbać o właściwą pozycję podczas pracy przy komputerze, postarać się, by całe przedramię opierało się o stół, unikać ucisku kantem stołu na okolicę łokcia oraz najlepiej ograniczyć czas spędzany przy komputerze, robić podczas pracy przerwy w trakcie których można wykonywać ćwiczenia ręki. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najmocniej dziękuję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj obierałam 3 kg ziemniaków i zdrętwiał mi palec u ręki co mam robić jakaś gimnastyka czy raczej nie.pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Drętwienie palca po długotrwałej pracy manualnej jest zazwyczaj przemijające i nie stanowi powodów do niepokoju. Wszystko powinno wrócić do normy, przyspieszyć to może oszczędzanie palca, ewentualnie delikatne poruszanie nim. Jeżeli problem nie minie, warto pomyśleć o wizycie u lekarza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuje za szybką odpowiedż i rozwiązanie mojego problemu.Pozdrawiam pana Krzysztofa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zacznę może od tego, że mam skierowanie do neurologa z powodu bólu w prawej nodze, który towarzyszy mi og grudnia zeszłego roku. Do tego zdrętwiałe palce u prawej ręki i prawy posladek. Dodam żem mam 30 lat nie mialam żadnego wypadku ani urazu a te wszystkie dolegliwości odbierają mi radość życia bardzo proszę o odpowiedź co może mi dolegac. W nocy dretwieja mi ręce raz jest lepiej raz gorzej. Ostatnio przez jakiś miesiąc bolała mnie szyja myślałam że źle spalam ale trwało to długo. Nie wiem co mam powiedzieć neurologowi będąc u chirurga czułam się jak bym miała coś z głową bo jestem młoda i wymyślam. Chirurg skierował mnie na usg żył z dopler bo na tej nodze mam widoczne żyły . Po badaniu jednak stwierdził że to nie żyły i wysłał do neurologa. Przepraszam ,że piszę bez ładu ale mam nadzieję, iż choć odrobinę jest to zrozumiałe bardzo proszę o odpowiedź co może mi dolegać.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj Agatale
Moją wypowiedź opieram na wynikach leczenia swoich pacjentów z cieśnią nadgarstka , bo tak jak Krzysztof napisał - niewątpliwie ją masz , za czym świadczą drętwiejące dwa małe palce. Z praktyki wiem że gimnastyka i praca przy komputerze uwydatnia objawy cieśni ale nie jest powodem.
Zainteresuj się swoją niedoczynnością tarczycy. Jest ona odpowiedzialna za pracę stawów ścięgien ..... w tym Twojej dolegliwości. Oczywiście nie mówię na 100% że to to ale w moim gabinecie  (patrz stopka posta) zawsze było tym spowodowane.
Na tarczyce bardzo silnie wpływa gluten . Odstawa na 2-3 tyg radykalnie wszystko co ma mąkę. Najlepiej głodówka z jedną szklanką soku dziennie i nie wracanie do glutenu. 
Już po tygodniu wyrobisz sobie zdanie co do przyczyny.
No cóż potrzebny jest wysiłek ale ale po długim zwlekaniu i namawianiu między innymi moja siostra (50lat)  dała się przekonać i wróciło jej czucie a miała ciągłe zdrętwienie już dwóch rąk. 

Pozdrawia Terapeuta
(kontakt przez nick, bo nie wracam do postów)

----------


## pszemek

Witam 
mam 24 lata 
Od lutego tego roku mam tak, że budzę się co noc czasem co drugą czasem raz w tygodniu a czasem codziennie zazwyczaj ta sama pora między 4 - 6 rano z uczuciem duszności czasem jak by ktoś stał mi na klatce piersiowej czasem z uczuciem bicia serca bardzo powolnego ale i mocnego uderzenia, i do tego jestem cały mokry a mi zimno lub zimne mam dłonie i stopy, bez znaczenia czy dnia poprzedniego wypije piwo, wino, czy poprostu sama wode. Czasem również budzę się z zdrętwiałymi 2 palcami w lewej ręce, i bolącym łokciem w lewej ręce. Czasem gdy zmierzę ciśnienei w aparatem cisnieniowym na nadgarstku to ciśnienie jest 139/99/89 lub 130/90/89. robiąc badania wychodzą średnio ale w normie, ekg w normie, nawet już robiłem zakrzepowość i też w normie, a badania wysiłkowe przeszedłem bez żadnych problemów, nawet już bezdech senny badałem i też nic. Sam lekarz rodzinny rozkłada ręce. Może ktoś z was miał podobnie albo sam nie wiem,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej zapytaj na portalu gdzie i ja korzystam i jestem zadowolona: medyczne-forum

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja mam tak ze dretwieje mi lewa reka, lub mam uczucie jaky ciezka reka byla albo jak by krecila od zmiany pogody. mam prace stojaca. wiec mysle ze to od kregoslupa bede robic badania wiec sie okaze. i tez mam 24 lata

----------

